# Hacking the CANbus



## msandtheman (Mar 11, 2014)

I am working on a vintage electric car called the "Silver Volt" from the early 80's. We installed a new hydraulic brake and steering system using a 2011 EHPS pump from Volvo (probably TRW). There are past threads stating the pump would come on if it received no signal from the CANbus which is also verified on mechanic software. I first bought a used one and then a remanufactured one from Volvo and it still will not turn on. I believe the newer pumps require a signal to turn on. I was hoping someone in this forum might know something specific I could do to make this work otherwise we will have to mimic the signal or use another pump (I am hoping for an easy fix).


----------



## Thaniel (May 25, 2008)

I can provide info on general can bus reverse engineering (hacking) but sorry I don't have any specific data on Volvo's or anyway to do an easy fix. A different title might attract more help for fooling the volvo pump.


----------

